# Courtney Alexander



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

What's his deal? He's talented as hell, but now he's fighting to make the team? What's going on with this guy?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I thought they signed him for a year. :whoknows:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Didn't know that. Still, the guy's a major underachiever, and I can't figure out why.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I thought they signed him for a year. :whoknows:


Yup. 

He wasn't that great against the Rockets on Thursday.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the reason the kings arent going to sign him is cause he sucked with the hornets


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

repeat: they have signed him, hes not trying out for a roster spot in the preseason, and he did tear an acl and miss last season, cut the guy some slack...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

So you think he can still be a good?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> the reason the kings arent going to sign him is cause he sucked with the hornets


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He isn't on the box score from yesterday's game (not even at the bottom with the dnps).

http://www.nba.com/games/20041016/HOUSAC/boxscore.html

Did he get cut?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

well this is what happens when you are a one dimensinal scorer and you never get to prove yourself at first cuz your too young and than get injured
if he had some other skills to his game
he probably would have been more touted even if he was a little bit worse of a scorer


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> He isn't on the box score from yesterday's game (not even at the bottom with the dnps).
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20041016/HOUSAC/boxscore.html
> ...


I dunno... Hmm... I could have sword the Kings signed him... Wonder what happened with that... He hasn't played much all pre-season...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I thought they signed him for a year. :whoknows:


Here are some links to support this:
Boston Globe Link 
Mercury News Link
Sports News Link 

Pretty Sure Alexander was signed to a 1-year contract October 1st, so it would be strange if he was cut already only 16 days after signing the contract.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> 
> Here are some links to support this:
> ...


Thank you for the links and proving that he was signed. :greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno... Hmm... I could have sword the Kings signed him... Wonder what happened with that... He hasn't played much all pre-season...


He was injured earlier in camp (hamstring )...maybe he is hurt again

EDIT: He had a strained left thigh

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10993931p-11911165c.html


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

bottom line. if he is healthy he will be a good option off the bench if christie and/or martin get hurt. The thing is, he is more likely to get hurt this season than christie and martin have for the next 2 years.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maybe he will get more playing time tonight, since the game is in Fresno :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Kings played without free-agent power forward Alton Ford (pinched nerve, neck) and swingman Courtney Alexander (sprained left foot).
> 
> Alexander, who has been slowed by a sprained left thigh throughout training camp, said he injured his foot during practice Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/11152489p-12068718c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Alexander waiting to show his stuff 



> Guard Courtney Alexander has been a man missing in inaction.
> 
> Alexander has barely played since the free agent signed with the Kings in the offseason because of a strained left thigh and then a sore left foot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He made the team, but he will start the season on the IR.


----------

